# Thinking about building aluminum Bridges



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Thinking about building aluminum Bridges for resale.... Whats your opion on this. Cost would be a little higher but no rust. Already have all aluminum turntable and woring on a transfer table.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I need Stainless Steel... are you ever in San Diego? 

Can't use aluminum near the ocean. 

Need curved bridge with lift out section:










Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Stainless is cost a lot!!!!!!!!!! but can be done but I am in NC could ship but you know what that will run....


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, if you check McMaster-Carr's website, you will find numerous small aluminum shapes that are just right for bridge building. Their shipping is very reasonable on these 6' and 8' lengths. 

Larry


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

They too high price I use eastern metals and on a $250 order they deliver to me for free....


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

McMaster-Carr's prices are sky-high (although they have lots of hard to find parts and good website). 

I thought aluminum develops a protective oxide coating. Shouldn't it work near ocean?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Aluminum does rust it is called water rust it is a white staining action and on a building it will leave stains running down the wall. but will work near the ocean no problem. works better than steel on powdercoating cause if you get a chip it will not rust and flake the powdercoating off. 

Greg what radius is that in the pic???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

9.5 foot diameter, so under 5 foot... custom bent to fit... 

by the way, at least in California, untreated aluminum dissolves in the salt air... 

Greg


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

You need to specify marine grade Al if you are near salt air - 5000 & 6000 series alloys. You shouldn't have problems with that, may well be cheaper than SS. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wigginsn on 12 Oct 2011 01:44 AM 
You need to specify marine grade Al if you are near salt air - 5000 & 6000 series alloys. You shouldn't have problems with that, may well be cheaper than SS. 

Cheers 
Neil 
Greg,

Neil is correct here about the alloy series. Many, many years ago (20+ years), I made some models with a swarfed surface, from 6061 T6 aluminum. The die shop I made AND used these in, was located about a quarter mile from the ocean, in Huntington Beach. Never a bit of corrosion, some oxidation very slight amount. This is a fairly common aluminum alloy that can be obtained from most of the steel and aluminum houses around So. Cal. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I'll so some research... so then my answer to the question, yes I'm interested, I need a curved one for the picture you see, with a swing up section, then two trusses about 12 feet long, and then 2 6 foot trusses that will swing up. 

Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?pid=163753#p163753 


Take a look at the prototype... What do you think? Anything you might want to add or takeway? Let me know. Thinking about selling them soon


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel I like the looks of that bridge! I'm very interested! Is this the one we talked about on the phone?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Thas a 4 foot one... Will start on your 5 foot soon.....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel,

Same dimensions wide and tall, like the steel truss? OUTSIDE 9X12X60? 1/2 inch square AL?


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeap same as steel! just AL.in stead....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)




----------

